# juniper?



## moose (Jan 30, 2014)

what would blend well with juniper? I was thinking orange, but I'm not sure? Has anyone successfully soaped with juniper before?
I also bought a small bottle of sweet basil, and can't remember what i intended to blend with it? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a bar of basil mint that smells fantastic, nice and fresh. I bet any rich or bright fruit would work well with the juniper. What about cranberry or a cranberry/orange blend?


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 30, 2014)

Juniper makes me think of gin, and that makes me think of all the neat hand crafted gins that are coming out with the old style botanicals.
The wikkipedia entry on gin says " Popular botanicals and/or flavouring agents for gin often include citrus elements, such as lemon and bitter orange peel, as well as a combination of other spices, which may include any of anise, angelica root and seed, orris root, licorice root, cinnamon, almond, cubeb, savory, lime peel, grapefruit peel, dragon eye, saffron, baobab, frankincense, coriander, grains of paradise, nutmeg, cassia bark, and/or others."


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Jan 31, 2014)

i mixed it with cedar, it wasnt a good combo. Don't do it


----------



## AustinStraight (Mar 15, 2014)

Juniper + grapefruit is amazing.


----------

